# Winnipeg, Manitoba?



## Shallow

If you live in Winnipeg and are looking for a social anxiety support group, reply to this thread. Ive only just started therapy but I've heard that support groups are very advantageous to overcoming social anxiety disorder.


----------



## static.unknown

Hey there Shallow. I'm from Winnipeg and I'd be interested in a support group. There are actually a few people from Winnipeg on this forum. Some of us had even met up a few times as kind of a social/support group. I'd be interested in doing that again, but I'm in Vancouver for the summer, coming back in the fall. I'm sure there's some other people from Winnipeg interested in this though.


----------



## grammerPolice

Hi, I live in Winnipeg and would be interested if you guys are still meeting.


----------



## static.unknown

Hello grammerPolice,

I'm back in Winnipeg now and I'm interested in starting a support group back up. I know there is still some interest from some of the people in Winnipeg for this. Some of us (such as myself ) are a bit busy with school right now, but maybe in a few weeks when everything's calmed down we can have another meetup.


----------



## static.unknown

If some people are interested I'm thinking of organizing a meetup. I want to get an idea of what time people are available. I was thinking we could meet one evening at a coffee shop, maybe around the 1st week of October. Anybody interested?


----------



## Bertuzzi

I'd be interested in going if you guys were planning to meet up again. Send me a message and Ill give you my number.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I used to live in Winnipeg, now I'm in Regina 
I WOULD be interested.


----------



## static.unknown

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd let you know that a few of us from Winnipeg met up last week for brunch. It was pretty good, though a bit of a challenge finding a place that was open (some restaurant's don't update there websites lol). I'm interested in going out again if other people are interested. Head out to do something fun . I like meeting new people . Feel free to post here or PM me if you're interested. Or even if you'd just like to talk.


----------



## bababo

*Winnipegers still here?*

Hey there, if there are Winnipegers poking around here, I'd like to get together with other people who are interested in trying to help eachother with social anxiety/issues.

I don't use the term disorder.

Please let me know if your out there!


----------



## AngryGerbil

I'm a Pegger, possibly interested.


----------



## static.unknown

Hey, I'm out here . I'd be interested in getting together with people, or just chatting or whatever. Feel free to PM me if anyone's interested in talking.


----------



## littledaisy

Hi, I'm looking for some fellow Peggers to chat and share experiences with.


----------



## takenimpulse

Yo. I'm also from Winnipeg and interested in meeting new people.


----------



## Go Sens Go

I would be interested in being in a group as well.


----------



## dragons09

I would love to talk with others who have SA. I feel like you guys are the only people I can be myself around. Peggers still meeting?


----------



## Go Sens Go

I would be interested for something in the new year.


----------



## takenimpulse

Yeah, we should definitely do something after the holidays. Any ideas for potential meetup places?


----------



## Go Sens Go

takenimpulse said:


> Yeah, we should definitely do something after the holidays. Any ideas for potential meetup places?


Well, depends on comfort level I guess. I'm good with anything. Maybe a sit down restaurant on a Pizza Hut/Boston Pizza kinda level?


----------



## takenimpulse

I would be cool with something like that. A downtown location would probably be the safest bet?


----------



## takenimpulse

I've posted a new thread in the "Gatherings" forum.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/winnipeg-manitoba-110468/#post1717213


----------



## Go Sens Go

Arranging for a Feb. 2 meeting. Details to be followed shortly. I've been in contact with a few people so far, but if there are any more of you interested, send an email to me - click on my status name, then "Send email to Go Sens Go".


----------



## Go Sens Go

Alright. So tentative plans are for Boston Pizza (Saint Mary Ave location in the downtown) on Feb 2, 7:30PM. Contact me if you are coming and we can let each other know how to find/recognize each other.


----------



## dragons09

I want to come


----------



## Go Sens Go

Just an FYI to those potentially interested: The upcoming meeting is meant to be a meet and greet type affair. The idea is for people just to get to know each other, without talking about themselves too personally. From there, the idea would be to have more intimate group meetings in a private setting to discuss.


----------



## takenimpulse

We still on for tomorrow?


----------



## dragons09

I really hope people come. No matter how bad your anxiety there will be no social pressure. Be yourself because this is your chance to meet people who understand you. I feel like this is another big step in eliminating my anxiety


----------



## Go Sens Go

Yeah if you guys are still on, then it is still on. I'll try to get there for 7:15/20PM. Probs easiest to find each other in the bar area. I'll be wearing a black and gray striped zip up hoody with a blue (Canucks) hat. See you tomorrow!


----------



## takenimpulse

Alright. I'll be wearing a brown jacket and a black hat. More people should come!


----------



## Go Sens Go

Good meeting tonight! We are going to plan more meetings in the future. Stay tuned!


----------



## dragons09

Ya meetup was good. For those who didn't come we just introduced ourselves and spoke a little about anxiety. I really hope there are more meetups and more people.


----------



## takenimpulse

Yep, good times. So what's the plan from here?


----------



## Go Sens Go

Looking at getting another get together next Wednesday, Mar. 2. Details to follow. Any new peeps going to join us?


----------



## static.unknown

I wouldn't mind joining. Let me know where/when?


----------



## Go Sens Go

When we figure it out static, we'll let you know!


----------



## Go Sens Go

Sounds like we will be meeting at the BP again on St Mary Ave in the downtown. Say...7PM.


----------



## axemurderer

This seems interesting, unfortunatly looks like I missed the latest one by a day


----------



## takenimpulse

You didn't miss it! It's happening tomorrow (Wednesday) at 7 PM.


----------



## axemurderer

Wow I looked at the month as the day on my comp lol


----------



## Go Sens Go

For anyone interested in showing and who is new, show up for a few minutes before 7 and wait outside BP. We'll all meet up outside BP at 7PM. I'll be wearing a navy striped shirt that has a white collar, with a huge black down filled jacket and a blue hat, brown loafers. I also have a small goatee. Try to be on time, but we will likely wait for a few minutes outside for anyone we can think of who will be late.


----------



## Go Sens Go

Great meeting tonight again! Tonight we discussed a lot about ourselves in terms of our SA, and we set goals for ourselves before our next meeting. Those of us there are starting to feel really comfortable with each other, and we would be more than happy to include any new members to our group!

*NEXT MEETING: Wednesday, March 16, 7PM.
LOCATION: BP on St Mary Ave *(unless plans change)


----------



## takenimpulse

For anyone who's a bit hesitant in showing: A good exercise is to go to the location earlier in the day, or the day before and give yourself a bit of imaginary exposure and become familiar with the surroundings so that you don't feel like you're going from 0-50mph. Maybe even entering the restaurant, but I won't push it, lol.


----------



## dragons09

Great technique Impulse.Another great meetup. I left with a clear mind and felt really genuine. Others should come!


----------



## Go Sens Go

*REMINDER:* Meeting on Wednesday. See post #40 for details. We will meet outside of the restaurant, and will wait outside for a few minutes after 7 in case somebody is running late. If you are new and planning on coming, please come a few minutes earlier.

I will be wearing a blue hat with a green jacket.


----------



## takenimpulse

Well, it was just the two of us last night, but I thought it went pretty well. If there's anything we can do help alleviate any social pressure, just let us know. If the venue's not to your comfort level, let us know. It'd be nice to have a few more people to share and compare experiences with.


----------



## intheshadows

Have any meetings taken place? 

I just looked up S.A.D/ Winnipeg on Google and it led me to this forum.


----------



## takenimpulse

*Next meetup: *Wednesday, April 13th, 7:00 PM @ Boston Pizza on St. Mary Ave. (City Place)

We'll wait just outside of the Boston Pizza (inside of City Place) about 5-10 mintutes beforehand and 10 minutes after 7 in case anyone is running late. I'll be wearing a black cap and probably a hoodie. Hope to see new people there.


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## intheshadows

takenimpulse said:


> Well, it was just the two of us last night, but I thought it went pretty well.


Agreed.

(different night)


----------



## takenimpulse

Yeah, it was nice meeting you.

*Next meetup: *Aiming for Wednesday, April 27th, 7:00 PM @ Boston Pizza on St. Mary Ave. (City Place)


----------



## intheshadows

Is this for sure tonight?


----------



## dragons09

I will most likely be there. Its been a while since I've been to a meetup but I'm looking forward to going.


----------



## takenimpulse

Yep, I'll be there.


----------



## dragons09

Great meetup. It was nice meeting you shadows.


----------



## takenimpulse

Someone else can arrange another meetup. I might be too busy these next couple of weeks.


----------



## intheshadows

I sense a pattern....

How about this coming up Wednesday again? Same time, same place? I'd definetley make it.


----------



## Go Sens Go

I'm too busy for the rest of the month with school, so I won't be able to make it. Maybe Dragons can though...send him a PM.


----------



## takenimpulse

*Next meetup: *Wednesday, May 25th, 7:00 PM @ Boston Pizza on St. Mary Ave. (City Place)

Same thing as always, we'll wait outside 5-10 minutes before and after 7.


----------



## intheshadows

:clap


----------



## intheshadows

:banana

I can't wait.


----------



## intheshadows

Great meet up last night. You seem to meet someone new everytime.


----------



## takenimpulse

*!*



> *Next meetup: *Wednesday, June 8th, 7:00 PM @ Boston Pizza on St. Mary Ave. (City Place)
> 
> Same thing as always, we'll wait outside 5-10 minutes before and after 7.


.


----------



## takenimpulse

Great meetup. One of my favourites so far, I think. It was very relaxing!


----------



## intheshadows

:agree


----------



## AngryGerbil




----------



## takenimpulse

*[!]*



> Next meetup: Wednesday, June 22nd, 7:00 PM @ Boston Pizza on St. Mary Ave. (City Place)
> 
> Same thing as always, we'll wait outside 5-10 minutes before and after 7.


.


----------



## intheshadows

:high5


----------



## Marakunda

I live in winnipeg!


----------



## takenimpulse

Skylaishot said:


> I live in winnipeg!


Cool. You're welcome to join us. Don't worry about the age difference either. We're all in our 20's, but we look like we're 16! And we're all into nerdy ****. We're still kids at heart.


----------



## Go Sens Go

takenimpulse said:


> Cool. You're welcome to join us. Don't worry about the age difference either. We're all in our 20's, but we look like we're 16! And we're all into nerdy ****. We're still kids at heart.


If I look like I'm 16, you better get your eyes checked buddy!


----------



## takenimpulse

You do. Besides, you're not even here.


----------



## Go Sens Go

takenimpulse said:


> You do. Besides, you're not even here.


Haha...I'll give you a ride to the optometrist once I get back to Winnipeg. I'll let 'em know you've been having blurred vision.


----------



## intheshadows

I don't think I look 16. I think my eyes are cold and hard now.


----------



## dragons09

I quick shave and I can look 13. btw great meetup.


----------



## lifeprowler

New Member here! I'd be interested in attending the next meet up.


----------



## takenimpulse

*[!]*



> Next meetup: Wednesday, July 6th, 7:00 PM @ Boston Pizza on St. Mary Ave. (City Place)
> 
> Same thing as always, we'll wait outside 5-10 minutes before and after 7.


.



lifeprowler said:


> New Member here! I'd be interested in attending the next meet up.


Hope to see you there.


----------



## Marakunda

takenimpulse said:


> Cool. You're welcome to join us. Don't worry about the age difference either. We're all in our 20's, but we look like we're 16! And we're all into nerdy ****. We're still kids at heart.


Nah, I don't think I'm ready just yet... Maybe later, though.


----------



## takenimpulse

That's cool. Completely understandable. If you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## intheshadows

So tommorow is certain?


----------



## intheshadows

I love the weather right now. i'm a weirdo.


----------



## takenimpulse

Yeah.


----------



## jcb22

im interested and i would love to meet new peeps !!


----------



## intheshadows

There's a meet-up on Wednesday at 7pm, If you want to come. 

We always meet at Downtown's CityPlace @ Boston Pizza. (St. Mary Ave)


----------



## grannycomplex

hi, 
just wondering how old ppl in the group are, at least approximately. I'm not an ageist but i will feel extremely awkward if i find myself in a group of late teens-early 20 year olds.
Also, i've never been to a meeting (apart from ADAM groups), so i'd like to know what to expect. 
Thanks!


----------



## intheshadows

we're mostly in our mid-twenties.


----------



## Unexpected

wow mid-twenties? I was wondering if there were any teens in this group. I'm 17 and from Winnipeg. Aside from meeting at Boston Pizza, what else do you guys do during these meet-ups?


----------



## intheshadows

takenimpulse said:


> Cool. You're welcome to join us. Don't worry about the age difference either. We're all in our 20's, but we look like we're 16! And we're all into nerdy ****. We're still kids at heart.


What he said...


----------



## intheshadows

Unexpected said:


> wow mid-twenties? I was wondering if there were any teens in this group. I'm 17 and from Winnipeg. Aside from meeting at Boston Pizza, what else do you guys do during these meet-ups?


Oh, one of us is 19. Don't worry, I'm kind of a man-child. And we're starting to meet at the Second Cup on Graham ave downtown.

Next meetup is on Wednesday the 24th. 7pm.


----------



## acomodar

Hey guys! I'm in winnipeg too.
are you still doing meetups? I would love to join you on the next one (if i'll found courage to go out  ).


----------



## takenimpulse

Probably be another next week.


----------



## Go Sens Go

takenimpulse said:


> Probably be another next week.


Gotta work around your busy schedule now, eh?


----------



## totesmcgotes

I randomly googled "social anxiety Winnipeg" after having what I like to call an anxiety headache at school today and it lead me to this thread.

Just curious as to what goes on in said meets. Do we discuss our daily problems with anxiety or is it more of just a hang out with other people like you kind of thing. I like to think that I'm on my way to recovery but I still have bad days and struggle with some situations a lot. It seems like having people to talk with who can relate to you would be a good thing so provided i'm not busy, I might join you guys if you have another meet.


----------



## intheshadows

totesmcgotes said:


> I randomly googled "social anxiety Winnipeg" after having what I like to call an anxiety headache at school today and it lead me to this thread.
> 
> Just curious as to what goes on in said meets. Do we discuss our daily problems with anxiety or is it more of just a hang out with other people like you kind of thing. I like to think that I'm on my way to recovery but I still have bad days and struggle with some situations a lot. It seems like having people to talk with who can relate to you would be a good thing so provided i'm not busy, I might join you guys if you have another meet.


Cool. I hope you join us. 

I'm pretty sure the next meet up is next Wednesday evening.


----------



## intheshadows

(The regulars commuincate on Facebook.)
There's one on Thursday at 7pm. Second Cup, Downtown. (Graham Ave.) I usually wait on the benches east across the street.
I have black hair and a black jacket.


----------



## some92

Im from winnipeg =)

I dont want to meet n person, i dont think im ready but anyone want to just talk on msn or something...


----------



## smokey101

sup all, Can i join this group? whens the next meeting?


----------



## allybean

Hi there. I'm interested in meeting some Winnipegers going through the same thing. How often do you get together?


----------



## intheshadows

smokey101 said:


> sup all, Can i join this group? whens the next meeting?


Sure!

I'm not too sure yet (next meeting). The regulars communicate on Facebook now. (I'm sort of the in-between guy)


----------



## intheshadows

allybean said:


> Hi there. I'm interested in meeting some Winnipegers going through the same thing. How often do you get together?


Mostly every two weeks.


----------



## takenimpulse

*[!]*

*Next meetup: Wednesday, November 2nd, 7:00 PM @ Second Cup on Edmonton/Graham.*

I'll be waiting outside on the corner 10 minutes before and after 7 PM. I'll be wearing black shoes, blue jeans, brown winter jacket and a hat+toque.


----------



## smokey101

*I'm coming*

I'm in, see ya there. How many peoples will be there approx.?


----------



## takenimpulse

1 other regular confirmed, haven't heard from the other 2 yet. If allybean catches this in time then potentially 6 people, but so far only 3 of us confirmed.


----------



## static.unknown

Hey, I'd be interested in attending. Would you mind if I went to this or the next meet up?


----------



## takenimpulse

Doesn't matter. Whatever you feel comfortable with.  Don't think the other 2 regulars can make it, but I got an e-mail from someone else interested, so that would be 4-5 of us confirmed.


----------



## intheshadows

:wel to the new people.


----------



## takenimpulse

No one else showed up.


----------



## totesmcgotes

I wish I could make it to one of these things but it's a little tricky balancing full time classes with a part time job and a girlfriend who lives on the other end of town.


----------



## takenimpulse

*Planning for..*

*Next meetup: Saturday, November 19th, 7:00 PM @ Second Cup on Edmonton/Graham.*

I'll be waiting outside on the corner 10 minutes before and after 7 PM. I'll be wearing black shoes, blue jeans, brown winter jacket and a hat+toque. I might be waiting on the inside depending on the weather.


----------



## totesmcgotes

I guess these meetings died out because nobody was showing?


----------



## intheshadows

:con They should be running regularly soon again.


----------



## takenimpulse

It's mostly a combination of the holidays & some of us becoming more busy in life. Are you still interested in meeting up? What's a good time that works for you?


----------



## Meta14

Whoa. _I_ live in Winnipeg.


----------



## totesmcgotes

It would have to be sometime during the week in the evening for me and even then I'm pretty busy. Make it work around your schedules and I'll come if I can make it.


----------



## mutey

I'm from Winnipeg. Any plans for a meetup again soon?


----------



## silvergyrl

I was part of this in the past but I never met up with anyone. Glad to know there's still ppl from wpg here


----------



## takenimpulse

mutey said:


> I'm from Winnipeg. Any plans for a meetup again soon?


Sure. I'm free most evenings. How about meeting up this week or next week at Second Cup on Graham? That's been our usual hangout spot.


----------



## intheshadows

Pencil me in.


----------



## mutey

next week sounds good.


----------



## Marakunda

I'd totally hang out, if only I weren't so young and anxious! xD


----------



## takenimpulse

How about next Wednesday at 7:30?


----------



## mutey

takenimpulse said:


> How about next Wednesday at 7:30?


could we do earlier like 5 or 6ish?


----------



## takenimpulse

Sure, 6 works good for me.


----------



## takenimpulse

*Next meetup: Wednesday, April 18th, 6:00 PM @ Second Cup on Edmonton/Graham.*

I'll be standing at the corner there. I'm white, male, have short brown hair and will be wearing blue jeans and black shoes.

Everyone good?


----------



## mutey

takenimpulse said:


> *Next meetup: Wednesday, April 18th, 6:00 PM @ Second Cup on Edmonton/Graham.*
> 
> I'll be standing at the corner there. I'm white, male, have short brown hair and will be wearing blue jeans and black shoes.
> 
> Everyone good?


great! how many of us are going? i'm getting nervous alreadyy :um


----------



## takenimpulse

Three of us so far. Possibly one other, but probably not. Don't worry about nerves, we all get them.  It's what makes us human!


----------



## intheshadows

It's been a year now since I started going to these...:boogie


----------



## takenimpulse

Shall we set up the next meetup? Next Wednesday? 6 or 6:30? Second Cup or Pop Soda's?


----------



## mutey

takenimpulse said:


> Shall we set up the next meetup? Next Wednesday? 6 or 6:30? Second Cup or Pop Soda's?


Pop Soda's at 6?


----------



## intheshadows

Whatever's good for you guys.  (Pop's sounds good, though)


----------



## takenimpulse

*All right..*

*Next meetup: Wednesday, May 2nd, 6:00 PM @ Pop Soda's on Portage.

*See you then.


----------



## Uncle Scar

Hey everyone  I'm from Winnipeg and I would like to make some friends who are also from Winnipeg who stuggle with social anxiety /awkwardness. PM me if you wanna chat and share our experiences with SA


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

Eww, Winnipeg. The Bane of my existence.


----------



## takenimpulse

*Kind of short notice for possible newcomers, but...*

*Next meetup: Wednesday, May 16th, 6:00 PM @ Pop Soda's on Portage.

*I'm a white male with short brown hair and I'll be wearing black shoes, dark blue jeans and and a black/grey flannel dress shirt.


----------



## intheshadows

*bump*


----------



## takenimpulse

*Next meetup: this Wednesday (June 10th) at 6PM.* Private message me for more details if interested.


----------



## intheshadows

Anybody free this month? I'm willing to meet up with new people.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

Would def be interested in seeing how these meetings go.


----------



## takenimpulse

We'll get something going for August soon.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

Sounds good!


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## anonymess

I'm interested, dunno if I'd have the courage though. Maybe when university starts again.


----------



## axemurderer

I think I would like to go to the next meeting


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## takenimpulse

Meetup next Wednesday, September 5th, 6:45 PM @ Second Cup on Graham/Edmonton


----------



## Unexpected

When's the next meetup? I think I'm ready to attend now lol.


----------



## gomenne

Unexpected said:


> When's the next meetup? I think I'm ready to attend now lol.


I would like to attend, I'm way too scared though :afr
I dont know how to get to the place :/
What if there are too many people ?????


----------



## Unexpected

gomenne said:


> I would like to attend, I'm way too scared though :afr
> I dont know how to get to the place :/
> What if there are too many people ?????


It's alright to feel scared. I'm a bit scared as well because I havn't done this before and I really don't know what to expect. Also, I'd probably be the only kid there haha. Anyways I think you should come. 

Wednesday next week sounds good to me, but can we meet up at around 5:30ish because my university class ends at 5:15 and I'd still be around the area so yeah.


----------



## gomenne

takenimpulse said:


> I [we] know what it's like to feel that way. Even if you show up and don't want to talk, that's okay. Admittedly, that is what I would like to do sometimes. We are by far the least judgmental people on the planet. We are only judgmental of ourselves, not others.
> 
> Do you take the bus? There's a lot of buses that go by The Bay @ Graham. Or you can get off around Portage Place. Do you mean too many people at the location or showing up for the meetup?
> 
> How about next Wednesday? Or does anyone want to try a weekend? Say, on a Saturday (not this one coming up, though).


I've never been to a meet up and I would like to try it.
We can meet on Wednesday yes, my last class at the University ends at 3:30.
I dont think the week end would be a good idea, I dont know about the rest of you guys, but I'd much rather go on a week day, it feels more comfortable lol


----------



## gomenne

Unexpected said:


> It's alright to feel scared. I'm a bit scared as well because I havn't done this before and I really don't know what to expect. Also, I'd probably be the only kid there haha. Anyways I think you should come.


I'll try to go next week, I hope I will :blank
It all depends on how anxious I am that day.


----------



## intheshadows

Looks like my streak of attending these meet-ups is over. Potential plans both of those days.


----------



## takenimpulse

How about the following Wednesday (26th)? I don't know if I'm feeling it this week myself.


----------



## Unexpected

takenimpulse said:


> How about the following Wednesday (26th)? I don't know if I'm feeling it this week myself.


Aw man. I could probably do it on the 26th as well. Was kind of looking forward to this week. Anywho, anyone still want to meet up on this Wednesday?


----------



## dragons09

I'd be willing to meet up this Wednesday after class. I'm a friend of takenimpulse and IntheShadows and I've gone to meetups in the past. If you're still up for it message me


----------



## intheshadows

Tommorow, Second Cup on Graham, 6:30 sound good? 

lol I'm not really good at leading these.

I'll be wearing a green army jacket.


----------



## intheshadows

A potential 4 of us for tommorow.


----------



## DS180

Any plans for the next meeting? New to the forum and would like to give this a try!


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

Yeah if I'm not busy I'd be interested too


----------



## intheshadows

Awesome username.


----------



## Unexpected

Anyone want to meet up this Wednesday at around 5:30?


----------



## DS180

If there are a few others I would like to attend!


----------



## Unexpected

DS180 said:


> If there are a few others I would like to attend!


Not sure how many people will show up. 2 for sure, 3 if you attend, maybe 4 if we are lucky? Next meet up will be tomorrow at Second Cup on Graham, 5:30 though you can show up a bit later. Sorry, I don't mean to be in charge of these meet ups, it's just that I really enjoyed last week and I think these are a great idea to meet others with SA. Again if anyone is interested, meet up tomorrow.


----------



## intheshadows

maybe up to 5 again?


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

Sorry guys got an exam tomorrow and another on Friday to cram for. Don't have time. I would like to meet one of these times though looks like fun.


----------



## takenimpulse

What a great turnout. I had a lot of fun.


----------



## intheshadows

:high5


----------



## intheshadows

Anynbody else want to meet again on Wednesday, same Bat time, same Bat channel? Two of us are willing to. I have nothing better to do


----------



## Unexpected

Anybody want to meet up on Wednesday?


----------



## takenimpulse

I'll be there.


----------



## intheshadows

Yeah, me too.


----------



## intheshadows

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/groups/389814264421545/?bookmark_t=group

Feel free to join.


----------



## deletedaccount12345

Hi there! I'm Erika. I thought I'd pop in and say hello to the fellow 'Peggers here!


----------



## intheshadows

Hello there.


----------



## takenimpulse

Welcome!


----------



## intheshadows

Two of us are meeting on Wednesday about 5pm at Tea Story, 22 Osborne (anyone can come a little later if they want).


----------



## tjkeys

Hi! New to this, how often do you get together? What do you do when you get together? Am interested in trying it out. : )


----------



## intheshadows

Mostly bi-weekly. And we mostly just meet and talk. 

There's a meet-up on Thursday at Tea Story on Osborne, about 6pm if youre interested.


----------



## takenimpulse

*[!]*

There will me another meetup around 6PM at Tea Story on Osborne this Wednesday.


----------



## intheshadows

Bump.


----------



## intheshadows

takenimpulse said:


> There will be another meetup around 6PM at Tea Story on Osborne this Wednesday.


this week too.


----------



## intheshadows

Anybody want to meet up next Wednesday?


----------



## Passerby101

Hi all! I'm new to the forum but would to attend a meeting if I can bring myself to it. How are the meetings like and where do you meet? Thanks!


----------



## intheshadows

On Wednesday the 12th, 3 or 4 of us are meeting at Second Cup on Edmonton and Graham. About 6pm.


----------



## DS180

Bumping this thread, interested in the next meeting!


----------



## intheshadows

:wel

I'm not too sure when the next meet-up is. Could be in a week or two, or next month.


----------



## omega2

I'd like to meet up with the Winnipeg people! Who is the brains of this operation?


----------



## intheshadows

It's sort of a group effort. I hope to see you sometime. (along with others)


----------



## Go Sens Go

Glad to see y'all still keeping the group going!


----------



## intheshadows

:yes

Where we usually post meetup times...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/389814264421545/?bookmark_t=group (If any of you have facebook.)


----------



## omega2

I don't think your link works

"You may have clicked an expired link or mistyped the address. Some web addresses are case sensitive."


----------



## intheshadows

Hmm.. If you have FB, then search for 'SAS Winnipeg group' (10 members)


----------



## omega2

Thanks for your help but Im just not finding it. Maybe someone (you lol) could post here when the meeting is?


----------



## intheshadows

I'll keep you guys posted. Everybody's kind of busy. (Except me)


----------



## Unexpected

omega2 said:


> Thanks for your help but Im just not finding it. Maybe someone (you lol) could post here when the meeting is?


It's a secret group, for the sake of our privacy ('cause we don't want our friends on facebook to know that we have SA.)  If you want to join the group, you could pm me your facebook name and then I could add you to the group.

As for the next meetup, we are still undecided. I suggested next Wednesday (23rd) , but it really depends when everyone is free. We usually have our meetups on Wednesday's.


----------



## intheshadows

Definetely next week now.


----------



## earthward

*hi*

Hi 

I googled SAD and found this thread. It turns out I had joined this sight a looong time ago and completely forgot.
So I'm kind of new to this forum but kind of not!

The last time I looked for SAD support in Winnipeg there wasn't anything so I'm really excited to find this group.

If you are going to be meeting sometime could you let me know? I might be interested in coming...

THANKS!

D.


----------



## intheshadows

There's a meet-up on Thursday. About 6-6:15. @ Second Cup downtown. (Graham)


----------



## earthward

Sorry I missed that one... 

is it every Thursday now?


----------



## takenimpulse

Bi-weekly. Still working out which day is best for everyone. Wednesday's & Thursday's seem to be the best bet for now.


----------



## intheshadows

A meet-up this coming Thursday at Tea Story @ confusion corner. About 6-6:30 pm.


----------



## DS180

I'll be there


----------



## intheshadows

(but I'm only 50% sure I''l be there. )


----------



## intheshadows

Regulars are meeting up on Thursday at UnBurger. Probaby the usual 6-6:30 pm. I'll be wearing a green army jacket. For new people still interested in coming.


----------



## lampyridae

Hi there... I just wondered if people are still meeting up. I'm not certain I'd be able to with my SA the way it is right now, but I'd certainly like to try and stop by.

I read that there's a private facebook group - would it be possible for me to join?


----------



## intheshadows

We're still deciding when to meet-up (actually we're doing an activity this time.) This week or next. 

I don't know. You'll have to PM Unexpected. He created the group.


----------



## takenimpulse

lampyridae said:


> I read that there's a private facebook group - would it be possible for me to join?


PM me your Facebook name or e-mail address and I can add you.


----------



## intheshadows

I forgot we can add ppl too. 

Probably short notice for newbies. We're getting together tommorow. maybe 5:30 pm at Mondragon in the exchange district. (91 Albert st)


----------



## GoJetsGo

*Just found out about this*

Hello, I just searched & found this thread, & I see this seems to still be active since this thread was started in 2009. I would love to know what goes on. How often do you meet, & how have the group meets been going? And there's a FB group too? TTYS...


----------



## intheshadows

We're meeting up on Thursday. Second Cup @ 254 Edmonton St. the usual 6-6:30 pm.


----------



## Dota

I am in Winnipeg, Manitoba and would really be interested in these group meet ups, hopefully there still happening!


----------



## intheshadows

Oh yeah, they're still happening. Maybe this week. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## intheshadows

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/332/145...don-Village/Burrito-Del-Rio-Taqueria-Winnipeg

Looks like we're meeting there. Yet another interesting place to expand my (Eating) horizons.

(edit- Tuesday @ 630 pm)

Tommorow. 6pm.


----------



## GoJetsGo

To clarify: Wednesday May 1st @ 6:00 PM


----------



## intheshadows

bump.


----------



## Lipizzan

Hey!

I am (hopefully) moving to Winnipeg this fall for school and figured maybe I could scrounge up the courage to go to a meetup.. But first, I was wondering how these meetups usually go? And would it be terribly awkward and whatnot to have someone new? 

Thanks


----------



## Kabuki

I wouldn't be able to meet up in a group but I'd love to talk to others from Winnipeg with SA, send me a PM.


----------



## intheshadows

Lipizzan said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am (hopefully) moving to Winnipeg this fall for school and figured maybe I could scrounge up the courage to go to a meetup.. But first, I was wondering how these meetups usually go? And would it be terribly awkward and whatnot to have someone new?
> 
> Thanks


You can be yourself.

Nah. The more the merrier.


----------



## intheshadows

Kabuki said:


> I wouldn't be able to meet up in a group but I'd love to talk to others from Winnipeg with SA, send me a PM.


We've mostly migrated to facebook. We've made a group there. Wanna join?


----------



## Lipizzan

Okay, that's good to hear. I will be moving there in the fall, so we shall see. I am a bit more encouraged now


----------



## Kabuki

What's the facebook group called? I'd like to join, I'm wondering if that shows up on other people's newsfeed or if they know I'm apart of it?


----------



## Lipizzan

^ i'd like to know that too! i think people can only see if they're a part of the group too, right?


----------



## intheshadows

I'll try to add new people. just give me your FB name and I can add you.


----------



## dragons09

Kabuki said:


> What's the facebook group called? I'd like to join, I'm wondering if that shows up on other people's newsfeed or if they know I'm apart of it?


The group is completely private (labeled "secret" on fb) and all activity is only visible to people in the group. Only people who will know you're in the group and see posts from the group are people already in the group.


----------



## Mt333

Is there still a support group??


----------



## takenimpulse

There sure is. There will probably be another meetup early next month. Will post details as they surface.


----------



## Mt333

I would LOVE to join!! what is needed?


----------



## intheshadows

Um, just yourself I guess.


----------



## takenimpulse

Awesome. The more the merrier.

You have one of a few options: 
1) check back on this thread periodically to get the details on the next meetup (I _try_ to aim for at least 5-7 days notice) 
2) join the Facebook group (in which case I would need you to private message me your e-mail address to send an invite) 
3) if you don't use Facebook or don't feel comfortable then just private message me your e-mail address and I'll send you a notice
4) private message me your phone number and I'll send a text


----------



## Mt333

takenimpulse said:


> Awesome. The more the merrier.
> 
> You have one of a few options:
> 1) check back on this thread periodically to get the details on the next meetup (I _try_ to aim for at least 5-7 days notice)
> 2) join the Facebook group (in which case I would need you to private message me your e-mail address to send an invite)
> 3) if you don't use Facebook or don't feel comfortable then just private message me your e-mail address and I'll send you a notice
> 4) private message me your phone number and I'll send a text


which facebook group?? that's probably the best method for me since I'm on that daily:boogie


----------



## takenimpulse

It's just a secret group for Winnipeg folk to join and get details/help arrange future meetups. There's also some other related discussions. 14 members so far (although, only about 4-6 of us show up to a meetup at a time). If anyone wants to join just private message me your e-mail address so I can send an invite.


----------



## Ryke

Hey guys,

I would be interested in meeting up with you guys if possible. I personally have a hard time being social when it involes a group of people and I think it would be very helpful for me to meet people who understand why. Or at least if I can join your FB page, it would probably help aswell. I'll send you my info takenimpulse.


----------



## takenimpulse

Just a heads up:

Aiming for next Thursday, July 11th 6-6:30 PM @ Second Cup on Graham/Edmonton Avenue.


----------



## intheshadows

*Bump


----------



## SuperUglyDude

Super ugly dude checkin in...


----------



## intheshadows

Hey man.


----------



## intheshadows

We're meeting up on Thursday, the 14th. 5pm. @ Shawarma Khan (in the exchange district)


----------



## ScopeCreeper8

You mean Wednesday, right?

How do I know whom to look for? :eyes 
I guess wait a little for a group of dorks to form


----------



## intheshadows

Oops. heh.

maybe I'll make a sign with your user name on it.


----------



## ScopeCreeper8

Ha! I love it! :clap

I don't know whether I can come to the outing tomorrow, so hold off making a sign this time.


----------



## kimberlyace

Well hello fellow Winnipeggers! 
Would love to meet all of you, but we are on an anxiety forum so...
But if anyone would like to chat just send me a PM, I'm not incredibly talkative and I usually just say dumb things... so, yeah, you've been warned.:um


----------



## Johnnyappleseed451

May not do the group thing right away but I'd love to talk to other peeps from winnipeg with SA. Inbox me


----------



## Kabuki

kimberlyace said:


> Well hello fellow Winnipeggers!
> Would love to meet all of you, but we are on an anxiety forum so...
> But if anyone would like to chat just send me a PM, I'm not incredibly talkative and I usually just say dumb things... so, yeah, you've been warned.:um


I was scared ****less when I went too but it actually wasn't bad, they are all very nice!! And we all say dumb things from time to time even people without anxiety


----------



## RecoveredWell

Fellow canadian here, closer to Calgary though...sad


----------



## intheshadows

We're meeting at Boon Burger, 141 Bannatyne ave. today @ 5 PM.

Edited 9/28


----------



## GoJetsGo

I almost forgot about the group LOL. I'll have to pay more attention here going forward. 

I noticed a few saying Inbox me etc. My Inbox is open too if anyone wants PM me if not comfortable with posting publicly.


----------



## birstmor

Hullo! Fellow Winnipeg dweller here, would interested in maybe getting to know some other people with s/a. The whole meet and greet ordeal is very intimidating, but I wouldn't mind PMing with people initially, if anyone is interested....


----------



## ScopeCreeper8

To those who haven't been out to an outing yet: the meetings aren't a very big deal / are pretty casual / not very scary... there are others who are in the same boat, so you wouldn't have be conscious about how you feel and how you look, and you don't even have to talk if you don't want to... just eat, listen, and try to chill.


----------



## ScopeCreeper8

Michelle: please re-activate your Facebook and add me, so I can creep your profile... ohhh yeah. TIA. :yes


----------



## birstmor

Who is it that I can contact about being added into the Facebook group?


----------



## GoJetsGo

birstmor said:


> Who is it that I can contact about being added into the Facebook group?


PM intheshadows or takenimpulse with your Facebook email address or Facebook name


----------



## intheshadows

One more person and we'll have an even 20 members. (at the Facebook group)


----------



## sirsnits

Pretty sure I'm a Winnipeg guy ;P

Unfortunately my Facebook Profile is long gone. Just thought, Why feel the need (pressure) to be validated by others?

But could always create a blank account and join the group


----------



## ScopeCreeper8

Yeah, you don't need to do anything with your Facebook profile if you don't want to. It's good to be on a social network, anyway.

Message one of us with your e-mail on facebook and we'll add you to our facebook group. That's where we talk about stuff.


----------



## HastX

I just became a member on this site and while reading different threads I decided to google "social anxiety winnipeg" and it lead me straight back here haha. I was relieved when I skipped to this last page and saw that it was still somewhat current.

I wouldn't mind chatting with whom ever about what ever through pm or what have you. I think I would be so much more at ease knowing that the person I am talking to knows the feeling of social anxiety. Maybe eventually I will come to a meeting too!


----------



## Haldir6480

I'm from Winnipeg. I'm still too anxious to go to an actual meetup, I'd probably be silent the the whole time, but maybe if I could get to know some people in my city feeling the same things I do, I'd eventually be able to enjoy a social event. If anyone wants to talk, don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## GoJetsGo

Haldir6480, that's OK not everyone is talkative. But I find it much easier to express myself with this group. I'm probably one of the more talkative ones in the group, whereas in a non-SAS gathering I'm without question one of the least talkative. And much like "mainstream" social gatherings, the girls are usually among the most talkative here.


----------



## Lipizzan

Haldir6480 said:


> I'm from Winnipeg. I'm still too anxious to go to an actual meetup, I'd probably be silent the the whole time, but maybe if I could get to know some people in my city feeling the same things I do, I'd eventually be able to enjoy a social event. If anyone wants to talk, don't hesitate to pm me.


Don't worry, I was/am still silent the entire time. There's no pressure to talk if you can't. It's just nice to get out


----------



## axemurderer

I am interested, how do I join the facebook group?


----------



## GoJetsGo

PM anyone of us with your email address or FB name


----------



## Vanderfee

Whoa, I just noticed this thread today and I would like to join too!


----------



## GoJetsGo

Invite sent via email address that you sent privately


----------



## intheshadows

*bump*


----------



## intheshadows

*bumps again.


----------



## wpgjets

Hi. I'm curious if you guys still meet? I would be interested in maybe coming to a meeting.


----------



## GoJetsGo

wpgjets said:


> Hi. I'm curious if you guys still meet? I would be interested in maybe coming to a meeting.


We do - last meetup was yesterday actually. Do you have a Facebook account?


----------



## SilverBlade

Do you guys still meet? I'm interested in joining.


----------



## intheshadows

Regularly. : )


----------



## wpgjets

Yes I do.


----------



## intheshadows

Shoot me your e-mail address And I can add you. (both)


----------



## intheshadows

If anyone is interested, there's a meet-up this coming Thursday @ Across the Board game café. 6pm. There will be about five of us.


----------



## intheshadows

Bump.

There's a meet-up this Friday At Joe Blacks coffee in St. James. 7pm.


----------



## intheshadows

*Bump


----------



## intheshadows

*bumps again.


----------



## Ietan

Is this still going on? I'm interested in joining.


----------



## intheshadows

Ietan said:


> Is this still going on? I'm interested in joining.


Yeah. Want to join the Facebook group? That's where we 'migrated' to.


----------



## Jets4Life

where is the facebook group


----------



## GoJetsGo

Jets4Life said:


> where is the facebook group


PM me or InTheShadows 1 of the following & we'll send you the group invite:

Name on Facebook
Email address


----------



## Abdell

GoJetsGo said:


> PM me or InTheShadows 1 of the following & we'll send you the group invite:
> 
> Name on Facebook
> Email address


room for 1 more?


----------



## GoJetsGo

Abdell said:


> room for 1 more?


Yes Abdell absolutely, PM 1 of us.


----------



## Abdell

GoJetsGo said:


> Yes Abdell absolutely, PM 1 of us.


PM sent...


----------



## intheshadows

These meet-ups still happen regularly. Once a month.


----------



## GoJetsGo

And our meetups cost nothing (unlike meetup.com)


----------

